# Hanging papers



## Dave I. (Jun 10, 2009)

I have been doing a lot of reading on here and see all sorts of people arguing over what dog is a true APBT and so on. I have noticed people talking about "Hanging Papers". What exactly does that mean? Anyone care to explain?

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

To put it simply, paper hanging is when a pedigree is forged to show a sire and/or dam that are not the true sire or dam of a dog. You will see this come up most commonly in threads about American Bullies, or "AmBullies". Basically, a dog is cross bred with another breed but then the papers are "hung" to make the dog appear as though they are pure bred when they are actually of mixed lineage.


----------



## Dave I. (Jun 10, 2009)

I see. Makes sense. I can see why people would want to do that.


----------



## Bulldoggin (Jun 15, 2009)

does not necessarily mean cross bred, it goes for PB too. paperhanging is when someone is not truthful about the actual sire and dam of the litter, thus puppies are registered with an incorrect ped. This has been going on forever, and unless your dog is DNA"D all the way down the line, and you personally were there to see however many generations bred and produced on your dogs ped, you have no guarantee that you do not have some of that in your own yard.

It went on 50 yrs ago, and it still goes on now. so uhm , buyer beware.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

lets not make a "how to" thread out of this


----------



## sammy (Mar 30, 2009)

A friend of mine told me when it comes to gamedogs, you can pretty much assume most of the pedigrees are bogus. He also went on to mention that there was only ONE breeder in particular (and everyone on this board who knows anything about gamedogs has heard of this person), truly kept honest and complete records. 

I guess that's just how it was (and still is for the most part) when it comes to this breed.


----------



## Dave I. (Jun 10, 2009)

Redog, feel free to delete this if you think its a problem. I was just curious because there are a lot of arguments on here about it and couldn't find anything explaining what it was.


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

sammy said:


> A friend of mine told me when it comes to gamedogs, you can pretty much assume most of the pedigrees are bogus. He also went on to mention that there was only ONE breeder in particular (and everyone on this board who knows anything about gamedogs has heard of this person), truly kept honest and complete records.
> 
> I guess that's just how it was (and still is for the most part) when it comes to this breed.


 I agree with you! Thats one of the reasons I dont hold a dogs papers in high regard among some other reasons!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

redog said:


> lets not make a "how to" thread out of this


Hehehehehehehe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hammer:


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

beleive it or not weve had people ask how to do it..........


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I don't believe much about any dog unless I know the guy telling me. Too easy to fake it. Especially if you don't know what to look for.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Awwe inf wtf! i said no how to's!


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

infinity8x3 said:


> Against admins wishes here is my how to hang papers tut.
> 
> First you will need a refrigerator magnet, tape, or thumbtack. If you really wanna go all out you will need a picture frame. Now depending on what materials you have will alter the method of paper hanging.
> 
> ...


You are *NOT* supposed to talk about how the pro's do it!! :hammer:


----------



## Shoes (Jan 31, 2012)

sammy said:


> A friend of mine told me when it comes to gamedogs, you can pretty much assume most of the pedigrees are bogus. He also went on to mention that there was only ONE breeder in particular (and everyone on this board who knows anything about gamedogs has heard of this person), truly kept honest and complete records.
> 
> I guess that's just how it was (and still is for the most part) when it comes to this breed.


Who is this ONE breeder you speak of? Can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

idk but this to me feels like what my parents did to me ..... just sayin.....


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Shoes said:


> Who is this ONE breeder you speak of? Can anyone enlighten me?


I'm not sure if you noticed or not, but this thread is quite old, and the majority of people who originally posted in this thread, back in 2009, are no longer here for various reasons. I do believe if you want to know the answer to this question, you can read and do some research for yourself. Google the names of the old dogmen, and read, read, read. You'll find the answer you're looking for.


----------



## Shoes (Jan 31, 2012)

ThaLadyPit said:


> I'm not sure if you noticed or not, but this thread is quite old, and the majority of people who originally posted in this thread, back in 2009, are no longer here for various reasons. I do believe if you want to know the answer to this question, you can read and do some research for yourself. Google the names of the old dogmen, and read, read, read. You'll find the answer you're looking for.


Thank you, I have been doing quite a bit of that lately. The more I read the more I am fascinated by this breed and its history. You're answer kind of leaves me with the impression that you know the answer to my question but you want me to find it myself. While I am doing a lot of research and will continue to do so, I was kind of hoping for a quick answer to this one . No joy though, huh?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Shoes said:


> Thank you, I have been doing quite a bit of that lately. The more I read the more I am fascinated by this breed and its history. *You're answer kind of leaves me with the impression that you know the answer to my question but you want me to find it myself.* While I am doing a lot of research and will continue to do so, I was kind of hoping for a quick answer to this one . No joy though, huh?


You're a very smart person! No, no joy, lol. When you find the answer, or think you've found the answer, let me know and I'll tell you if you're right or wrong. :angeldevi


----------

